# Adding HP to a 2.0L Jetta mk4?



## ariz (Feb 10, 2010)

Suggestions?


----------



## 93mk3jolf (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Adding HP to a 2.0L Jetta mk4? (ariz)*

Here's a thought.. Try the search button. Way to many people ask before they look around.


----------



## ariz (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Adding HP to a 2.0L Jetta mk4? (93mk3jolf)*

Sorry I just figured that was the purpose of forums, to help people with questions that they have. More often than not you can get more information talking to a person directly instead of doing a web search. SORRRYY


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your thread got locked in the MK4 forum so you figured you would try the same thing here??


----------



## ariz (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Once again, figured forums were created to help people out. SORRY


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ariz* »_Once again, figured forums were created to help people out. SORRY



They are, there is a WEALTH of information on here... do you think we are going to explain everything multiple times a day when people ask??
Here, I wrote this thread JUST FOR YOU... and yes I am actually being helpful now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4316748&page=1


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Adding HP to a 2.0L Jetta mk4? (ariz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ariz* »_Suggestions? 
 Yes. Read Jay-bee's thread! And the links that say "HERE!" and you will have plenty of info to get you started. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

I love this thing1!!


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIGTITDI)*

Do yourself a favor, call EIPtuning


----------



## ariz (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_

They are, there is a WEALTH of information on here... do you think we are going to explain everything multiple times a day when people ask??
Here, I wrote this thread JUST FOR YOU... and yes I am actually being helpful now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4316748&page=1 

haha


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_Do yourself a favor, call EIPtuning











i once put and EIP sticker on my Fridge.....and my fridge quit working


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_i once put and EIP sticker on my Fridge.....and my fridge quit working

Thats hilarious!!!!!


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_

They are, there is a WEALTH of information on here... do you think we are going to explain everything multiple times a day when people ask??
Here, I wrote this thread JUST FOR YOU... and yes I am actually being helpful now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4316748&page=1 

haha i just voted you as one of the helpful people on the forums!


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (whootwhoot)*

Loose some weight, strip the car of everything non essential, p&p the head, add a cam (for turbo), add a turbo, add rims, add software for the turbo, add exhaust, upgrade brakes in the front, strut bar front, sway bar rear. 
That's it.


----------

